# Redfish



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Looking for a place to catch some nice reds. What do you guys think the best dock or shore is to catch some redfish at? In the Pensacola, Gulf breeze area.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

North side Santa rosa sound between villa Venice and tiger point. Fish docks you'll find them.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks man


----------



## motonation216 (Aug 2, 2012)

can anyone narrow down these locations sorry new to florida and new to fishing in general but me and my son have just been comsumed with the sport but we going at it alone and clueless got a 18 ft chaparrel sse not the greatest fishing but but we didnt even know we loved fishing when we bought it


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

check fort pickens and 3 mile bridge at night. 

also. Roll tide!!! : P


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Motonation do you work at whiting?


----------

